# nikon n70,n90s,n8008s



## jbsmiley (Apr 18, 2012)

What lenses would work? Jbs


----------



## compur (Apr 18, 2012)

AF Nikkors


----------



## spicyTuna (Apr 22, 2012)

Any d lens. I think the g lens will work but in auto or shutter priority only. VR will not work. Not sure about dx lenses but you'd probably not want to use them anyways.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 8, 2012)

afs nikkors will work with my n90s but will not ork on A mode nor will they work on M mode, P and S mode are fine, no VR function. All manual focus lenses meter with it but only with spot and center weighted. D lenses are fully compatible. I dont think my n8008s even focuses with my AFS nikkors. 

Honestly just check out kenrockwell's compatibility chart, it is one of the few things that is good on his site.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (May 8, 2012)

I've shot a roll on my n70 with a dx lens, unless you want circular pictures, I would only use fx lenses


----------



## taraj_00 (May 9, 2012)

I've used a DX lens on my N75... 12-24 to be exact.  At 12, the full frame wasn't covered, but zooming out a bit was fine   Serious distortion at the edges, but no problems or circular images.


----------

